# what does this mean?



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Well, well, well, the mail brought another result today that was not in the paperwork I picked up yesterday...or maybe it was, using a different term.

Thyrotropin Receptor AB 4.43 IU/L (Ref 0-1.75 IU/L)

All Greek to me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Well, well, well, the mail brought another result today that was not in the paperwork I picked up yesterday...or maybe it was, using a different term.
> 
> Thyrotropin Receptor AB 4.43 IU/L (Ref 0-1.75 IU/L)
> 
> All Greek to me!


Yep; remember I once mentioned that if you have TSI, you probably have Trab?

Here you go..........

http://www.clinlabnavigator.com/Test-Interpretations/thyrotropin-receptor-antibody.html?letter=T

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/84/1/90.abstract


----------

